# Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?



## dirkbo (17. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ich würde gern mal wissen was das für eine besondere Rolle ist.


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

Erstmal es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nur blöde Antworten.

Freilaufrolle hat zwei Bremsen, eine frontbremse zum normalen bremsen beim Drill.

Und eine "Heckbremse" für die Bremseinstellung für den Schnurabzug bei einem Biss, der
Freilauf kan mittels eines Hebels an-bzw.ausgeschaltet werden.

D.h. bei einem Biss kann der Fisch schur abziehen, dann legst du den Hebel um, und die Bremskraft der Frontbremse ist aktiv.


Ich glaub das ist ganz schön blöd beschrieben, aber ich hoffe du kannst was mit anfangen.


----------



## dirkbo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

Ist das so ein Hebel den umlegen kann um auch, wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe entgegengesetzt zum Uhrzeigersinn, Schnur abzuspulen?
Das mit Bremse, die ich am unteren Ende der Rolle einstellen kann, wußte ich auch


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

Ne ich glaub du meinst was anderes, mit dem hebel.

Der Hebel ist für das einschalten des Freillaufes da.bzw. ausschalten

Wechsel zwischen Frontbremse oder Freilauf.
Wenn du den hebel auf freilauf schaltest kannst du bei geschlossenen rollenbügel ohne kürbeldrehung, schnur abziehen.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

wie ex-elbangler schon gesagt hat, ist eine freilaufrolle mit sagen wir mal 2 bremssystemen ausgestattet. erstens hat die rolle wie jede andere ein front- oder heckbremse, die ja für den drill gegen schnurbruch gedacht ist. der freilauf lässt sich über einen weiteren hebel aktivieren.zusätzlich kannst du den freilauf noch justieren. der freilauf erlaubt bei geschlossenem bügel einen leichteren schnurabzug im gegensatz zur normalen front-oder heckbremse. den hebel den du meinst (rücklaufsperre) kannst du bei der freilaufrolle auch noch aktivieren, ist aber meines erachtens nicht nötig, da du stattdessen den freilauf öffnen kannst.
vorteil der rolle: 1. bügel muss nicht offen bleiben bzw. rücklauf
2. ist der freilauf offen, kurbels du einfach ein und der freilauf wir wieder gesperrt. die rolle greift nun auf dei "normale"bremse zurück


----------



## ex-elbangler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

@eumel
sehr schön geschrieben, so ungefähr wollte ich mich auch ausdrücken.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

danke @ex-elbangler
musste auch alle gehirnzellen mächtig antreiben :c 
fast wär sogarn streik ausgebrochen, hab dann aber mit aussperrung gedroht.....|kopfkrat :q


----------



## dirkbo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

Jau, Danke ...ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was eine Freilaufrolle ist


----------



## magic feeder (19. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

die frage ist in ordnung aber mittels der suchfunktion stellt sich vielleicht heraus dass diese frage schon gestellt wurde


----------



## tobi79 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*

Hast Du mal auf das Datum gesehen?:vik:


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich eine Freilaufrolle?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> die frage ist in ordnung aber mittels der suchfunktion stellt sich vielleicht heraus dass diese frage schon gestellt wurde



und mittels Augen aufmachen stellt sich heraus, dass dieser Trööt.......... 2,5 Jahre alt ist.....#q  :q:q:q


----------

